# New 75 gallon reef tank.



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

New 75 gallon reef tank.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice tank! Starting a new reef tank is always exciting!

one thing I would recommend - I would remove all mushroom corals before they spread. Once they spread, it's difficult to get other corals to grow as the mushrooms are invasive.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice tank. I agree those mushrooms will replicate really fast and might be a nuisance for you in the longer term.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice!! Love the rockwork. Gonna look amazing when its filled up.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------

